# My name is Jiri Kafka, and I am from Czech Republic



## Kafka (Aug 9, 2006)

*Hello composers,*

I am glad I discovered this forum for classical composers. I do music for over two years, so I am pretty new to the area - I have no previous music education, but I´ve recently figured out how Key Signatures work . I use Cubase and Halion mainly, GS has started to crash for some reason. 
About my preferences: I listened to many soundtracks from J. Williams, Basil P., Newton Howard etc. and I like them, no doubt, but last few years I am exploring classical music, mainly from pen of great czech composers *Antonin Dvorak* and *Bedrich Smetana*. I like to compose modern classical music, with these two masters in mind.
What else to say - music talks for itself.

_Good luck and kontrapunkt with you all._

*Recently composed:*
http://www.kafka.in/mp3/d-dur.mp3
http://www.kafka.in/mp3/c-dur.mp3

*Interesting works from early period*
http://www.kafka.in/mp3/Farewell.mp3
http://www.kafka.in/mp3/FewStrings.mp3

*
Jiri Kafka*
_http://en.kafka.in_[/b]


----------



## Chrislight (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello Jiri and welcome to VI! It's nice to have somebody from the Czech Republic on the forum. :smile: I'm not sure we have anybody else here from that part of the world. Enjoy yourself!


----------



## Elfen (Aug 9, 2006)

Welcome Jiri, for someone with 2 years doing music it's pretty good. Hope you"ll enjoy the musical gathering here.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 9, 2006)

Welcome to V.I. Jiri - glad you found us. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi Jiri,

Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## MCS (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello Jiri,

welcome to VI.

best,
michael.


----------

